# What do you think about my new rims?



## tooquic (Jan 25, 2005)

www.tooquic.com 









BMW: Angel Eyes Xenon
BMW: XENON Headlight Bulbs
BMW: 2002 Rear Taillights
BMW: Valve Stem Caps
BMW: M5 Kidney Grills
BMW: M5 Spoiler
DINAN: Cold Air-Intake
DINAN: Stage II Software
RIMS: 19" Chrome MVRs Magnum
TIRES: Hankook FR: 235/35/19 RR: 265/30/19


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

tooquic said:


> www.tooquic.com
> 
> BMW: Angel Eyes Xenon
> BMW: XENON Headlight Bulbs
> ...


Sorry, bro... I like the style 32's better:










-Mark


----------



## dylancarter (Jan 19, 2005)

*Dope! In black or silver. Not a Chrome guy myself.*



tooquic said:


> www.tooquic.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dope! In black or silver. Not a Chrome guy myself.


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

tooquic said:


> www.tooquic.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't like them and I don't hate them. If you had some Brembo (I think I spelled it right) brakes than it would look better. You can really see the discs. But if you like them than that is all that counts.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Not bad. My suggestions:

-Powdercoat the rims gunmetal gray (Kind of like the M5 rim color)
-Replace your headlights with clear side angel eyes
-M-technic or 2001+ front bumper
-Black roundel overlay stickers

That's pimped with style if you axe me

-DanB


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Shoulda coulda woulda... BBS:


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

love 'em. :thumbup:


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

tooquic said:


> www.tooquic.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have a nice smooth appearance, but don't completely go with your setup (not saying they look bad at all, I do like them). I think you can really bring those wheels out with a ground kit, such as the M-Tech. As well, clear angel's wouldn't hurt


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I love them ... I think your car looks very aggressive !!!


----------



## jpindc52 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tacky... Takes away from the car's beauty... Sorry


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

*Ugly !*

The rims you put on that car take away the presitge of such a car. I would get the 540i "M" sports pkg wheels, those rims have class, and that sporty look. :thumbdwn:


----------



## drallafi (Nov 16, 2004)

*Well...*

Hate to agree with the majority here, man... but yea, I'm not really a fan. It's a bit much for my tastes...

As previously suggested, the M-tech front spoiler would probably bolster the sex-appeal factor.

But hey, as long as you like it, that's all that counts. My car is Laguna Seca Blue. Crowdpleaser? NO! Do I like it? HELL YEAH!

Enjoy!


----------

